# Voting Thread! - Graphics Contest #25 ~Simba~



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Voting for Hope's contest will remain open for 7 days 

*Original *










*Entry #1*









*Entry #2*









*Entry #3*









*Entry #4*









*Entry #5*









*Entry #6*









*Entry #7*


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Entry #2 for me is defiantly the winner. But the others are still good  Well done to all.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

i love the background in #2!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I like the idea of number 6, very original.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

This one's really tough! Closest contest ever, I think.


----------



## Hope (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I guess the voting is over as of today. It looks like the winner is #6,emrldsky. Congratulations. They were all fantastic. Every last one of them, and I thank you all for doing justice to my beautiful boy, Simba.


----------

